# Tough Mudder style events



## Nick (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone participate in these besides Dr. Jeff? 

Got a press release about the on at Sunday River this weekend. http://www.alpinezone.com/news-and-...-mountain-challenge-takes-place-this-weekend/

Seems like these are becoming more and more popular. Kinda like ziplines in 2011 8)


----------



## bigbog (Jul 20, 2012)

Think they must've had to use a LOT of water to create the mud this year.....but there are remote areas where one can find it.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2012)

I know that Waloaf has done a warrior dash.

As for the popularity,  at the 2 weekends that Mount Snow hosted Tough Mudder this year, they had a total of over 30,000 participants!  Factor in some spectators also showing up (as lots did) and one can easily see how major an economic boost to a ski area and the surrounding community that a mud race event can be these days!

As for Tough Mudder and New England events for 2013.  On their schedule right now they tentatively have a "Boston area" event listed for May and a return to Mount Snow for July.  But then again at this time last year, Mount Snow was listed as just going to have 1 event in 2012 in August, so those dates are subject to change


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Think they must've had to use a LOT of water to create the mud this year.....but there are remote areas where one can find it.



Just an excuse to "blow the mice" out of the snowmaking system a bit earlier than usual! :lol:  And from having run a couple of Tough Mudders now, its doesn't take too long for a air/water or fan gun spraying out 50-100 gallons per minute to turn some hardpack dirt into a gooey mud bog!!!  That's the exact reason why I try and sign up on the day that registration opens so that I can get a starting spot in the 1st available group - the course is still plenty tough, but some of the areas that get "watered" by the snowmaking system are less gooey than they get for later starters and far less gooey than the folks participating on the 2nd day of a full weekend event experience


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2012)

Ski Sundown is hosting the Fugitive Mud Run this Saturday:
http://www.fugitivemudrun.com/

​The Fugitive Run is a 3 mile escape run where you’ll try to climb, jump, run, and crawl your way to freedom. Angry guards will hunt you down, inmates may try to help you or lead you astray, route choices along the way may lead to capture or the free world. You’ll never know what is around the next turn. Get captured and wind up in the hole.
​
More details:
https://www.fugitivemudrun.com/escape-from-hartford-ct-07-28-12/


----------



## bigbog (Jul 24, 2012)

drjeff said:


> .......That's the exact reason why I try and sign up on the day that registration opens so that I can get a starting spot in the 1st available group - the course is still plenty tough, but some of the areas that get "watered" by the snowmaking system are less gooey than they get for later starters and far less gooey than the folks participating on the 2nd day of a full weekend event experience



Gotcha Dr....yeah, well it is a little all-in-fun for guys and rippin' women to test one's fitness in places that humans don't do too well in..  It is fun...  A little bit like how many of us like to find/explore/get-into the _REALLY _hard-to-get-to places...through peat-much with some bushwacking, just to grab a vista, see some wildlife, or just to put a canoe in and paddle around(LOL) = pretty extreme..LOL..gotta love it.

Severine....will be interesting just to see the entry-count on that one...LOL.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 24, 2012)

severine said:


> Ski Sundown is hosting the Fugitive Mud Run this Saturday:
> http://www.fugitivemudrun.com/
> ​The Fugitive Run is a 3 mile escape run where you’ll try to climb, jump, run, and crawl your way to freedom. Angry guards will hunt you down, inmates may try to help you or lead you astray, route choices along the way may lead to capture or the free world. You’ll never know what is around the next turn. Get captured and wind up in the hole.
> ​
> ...



Is it an honor system where if a "guard" touches me I have to play along and go to the hole? Or do they physically restrain you and take me away kicking and screaming while I fight back. If its the latter I may sign up.


----------



## severine (Jul 24, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Is it an honor system where if a "guard" touches me I have to play along and go to the hole? Or do they physically restrain you and take me away kicking and screaming while I fight back. If its the latter I may sign up.


I don't know how they're running it, just know that the Big Guy will be there parking cars.


----------



## broken857 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gotcha Dr....yeah, well it is a little all-in-fun for guys and rippin' women to test one's fitness in places that humans don't do too well in.. It is fun... A little bit like how many of us like to find/explore


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 2, 2012)

When I was in the Marines I ran the Marine Corps Race Series. The mud run was kind of like the tough mudder, but shorter, same concept, run through an obstacle course and a lot of mud. The Mountain Warface Training Challenge was a bit tougher, it was a 10k race that started at 6,000ft and went all the ways up to 9,000ft elevation, and back down, and you have to crawl through a culvert and climb a 10 foot wall too.


----------



## gottabelight (Dec 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Anyone participate in these besides Dr. Jeff?
> 
> Got a press release about the on at Sunday River this weekend. http://www.alpinezone.com/news-and-...-mountain-challenge-takes-place-this-weekend/
> 
> Seems like these are becoming more and more popular. Kinda like ziplines in 2011 8)



I did the tough mudder in Tahoe and loved it. It was a lot of fun and it was pretty challenging. It was a good workout.


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 24, 2013)

Great event. Instant camaraderie with everyone participating. I highly recommend doing a tough mudder!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

Thinking of giving one of these a try this summer, look like a lot of fun.


----------



## gottabelight (Jan 26, 2013)

DO IT! It is a great experience!


----------



## Prolifious (Jan 28, 2013)

More tough mud makes me more hyped up.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2013)

A friend of mine is participating in "Muckfest" in Boston (location TBD) ... I'm considering signing up 

Should I bring a pole mounted gopro?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> A friend of mine is participating in "Muckfest" in Boston (location TBD) ... I'm considering signing up
> 
> Should I bring a pole mounted gopro?



Just wear your ski helmet with it on top.


----------



## gottabelight (Feb 18, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Just wear your ski helmet with it on top.



yes! can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

:lol: 

Tough Mudder is the harder one. Thinking of doing one of the shorter ones with my wife in the summer, Warrior Dash is only like 3 1/2 miles.

A friend of mine asked if I wanted to do this MuckFest (apparently for Multiple Sclerosis) this April. I might do that to. That one is 5 miles, also should be fine. I regularly run 5 - 6 miles.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2013)

I think Wa-loaf did the Warrior dash, maybe he'll comment on it.


----------

